# Beginner Advice



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello Archers!

I know its a little early, but I don't think I will be available for next years ML due to high prob of being on an LE hunt. I really enjoy the challenge of spot and stalk and also sitting stealth that comes with Muzzleloading. Rather than going rifle next year I thought trying archert would be fun while helping me further with those skills.

I have searched the forum a bit but was looking for any advice, especially on equipment and what I realistically should spend. I have never been one to skimp on equipment with any weapon, but also don't think I need a world class bow. I know shooting at shops and getting a bow that fits me is key. I want an early start so i can practice. With black friday coming and the seasons ending, maybe I can save some money while also having the shop not be sold out of anything like it may be close to season.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Stick with the Archery Shops, WildeArrow in Centerville is a Great place to start..They will set you up. let you shoot. and are bunch of Good guys.. Some super buys on KSL.. I would stay local to purchase a first timmer bow..Ya really don't need to go nuts.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bucksnort1 said:


> Stick with the Archery Shops, WildeArrow in Centerville is a Great place to start..They will set you up. let you shoot. and are bunch of Good guys.. Some super buys on KSL.. I would stay local to purchase a first timmer bow..Ya really don't need to go nuts.


Thanks! Anything to know if purchasing a used bow? I may be able to bring an experienced friend to look it over.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

You need to be somewhat careful with a used bow. Having an experienced friend with you would definitely help. Just make sure the bow can be set to exactly what you want and need as far as draw length etc.. I would recommend the shops as well, as they will generally be able to get everything set up for you and when you buy the bow there, the fitting and tuning is not an extra expense.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I would say the same thing. Head to a shop or enlist a buddy to help out in the search. As far that goes.........I guess that is why you came here.........how about you give some measurements, general ideas of what you want and a price range and post a thread in sale/trade section?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I would say the same thing. Head to a shop or enlist a buddy to help out in the search. As far that goes.........I guess that is why you came here.........how about you give some measurements, general ideas of what you want and a price range and post a thread in sale/trade section?


Mule,

Good advice. What do they measure on you? Height, weight, wingspan? I am flexible on the price range, but I am sure there is an industry average where "good to best" equipment begins.

I know, I know... Go to the shop. I just like to do a bit of research before I go in to the store so I am not totally blind. I also am afraid of salespeople. If you stand near the gun counter at Sportsman's or even some gun stores you feel bad for the poor customers that have a salesperson that honestly has no idea what they are saying. Most frequently this occurs with the Muzzleloaders but I hear some people also spit off about scopes and rifles with inaccurate information or diss a product or brand because they don't actually know anything about it. I doubt this is the case with an archery shop but knowing who to trust is helpful so I make a good purchase, the first time.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> Mule,
> 
> Good advice. What do they measure on you? Height, weight, wingspan? I am flexible on the price range, but I am sure there is an industry average where "good to best" equipment begins.
> 
> I know, I know... Go to the shop. I just like to do a bit of research before I go in to the store so I am not totally blind. I also am afraid of salespeople. If you stand near the gun counter at Sportsman's or even some gun stores you feel bad for the poor customers that have a salesperson that honestly has no idea what they are saying. Most frequently this occurs with the Muzzleloaders but I hear some people also spit off about scopes and rifles with inaccurate information or diss a product or brand because they don't actually know anything about it. I doubt this is the case with an archery shop but knowing who to trust is helpful so I make a good purchase, the first time.


Wingspan is the key considering that the bow is being held properly. All the more reason to head to a shop. Better deals can be found on ksl that said you face analysis paralysis and the time looking, fuel and not shooting a bow that can be set up for you in a couple of minutes has it's own price.

Also many of the guys that are on ksl will be selling a bow that they know nothing or little of themselves. At the very least I would set a price range, do a little research, find out what your draw length is. A good rule of thumb is arm span divided by 2.5.

I have a 72.5" arm span and shoot a 29-1/2"" bow.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Pro-shops serve a purpose, but I wouldn't advise starting there. There's more info available to archers today than ever before. Learning and developing skills is what the joy of archery is all about. You can learn more about archery watching YouTube for an hour than you'll pick up from a pro-shop in a week. And with your muzzie hunting experience, you might be more cut out for traditional archery. Very few local shops carry traditional supplies. YouTube is loaded with some great instructional archery videos.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Got Nothing against Cabelas. But I can't tell you how many times they have screwed up on equipment installs.Dave and the guys at Sportsmans in Sandy know their stuff Great Guys.. Just saying for better selections Stick with the Archery Shops. Even if u buy a bow used. get to a good Archery Shop to get set up. ;-)


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

I used HuntersFriend.com to buy my bow and could not be happier. They had me make a bunch of measurements and you can really fine tune a 'Hunt Ready' package. I picked up a PSE Stinger package last Christmas that was about $500. The set up was perfect and fit me perfectly. I've since gotten a larger peep and a new release but that's it. Peep location, draw, and draw weight were all spot on to what I wanted. They send a little paper with it to that shows that they paper tuned it and dialed in the 20 yard pin.

I went to a few shops here in Vegas initially but they were all too much money. The Bass Pro guy was actually very friendly and they let me shoot any bow I wanted. I was glad I shot a few bows first. I had wanted the Diamond Core but after shooting the Stinger, the Core, and a few others, the Stinger was noticeably calmer in my hand. Bass had the stinger for the same price as Huntersfriend but it was a slightly less tricked out 'ready to hunt package' than the Huntersfriend package.
I ultimately bought from HuntersFriend but now use Bass Pro for pretty much everything else.

Absolutely thrilled with what I got.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Once you get your draw length figured out definately try some different bows as you will feel some difference in each even just starting out. If you are lucky you are not left handed  and will have a good selection to try.

There are some nice bows out there at $400.00 - $500.00 No need to break the bank until you get hooked! :mrgreen:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I really appreciate the help guys. Its nice to gain knowledge from real world experience instead of profit margins or whats in stock. I am getting excited.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

just bought my first bow this year as well. It really is a fun sport! If you decide to go the used route look at archerytalk.com there classifieds have tons of new stuff come on everyday and you can get really good deals.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

There are some pretty good starter bows out there for relatively modest cost, e.g. Mission Craze, Mission Riot, Diamond Infinite Edge, and some other brands/models in that general category.

The beauty of those is that they are extremely adjustable in both draw length and draw weight. If you are an adult the extremely wide range of draw length adjustment is not such a factor, but the adjustable draw weight is because it would allow you to work your way up in draw weight without buying a new bow. (It's probably better to start off at a low draw weight with which you are very comfortable, and then work your way up to your final draw weight as your muscles and form become more conditioned. That way you will avoid developing bad habits in your shooting.)

Those bows are also relatively inexpensive, and if you later decide to sell they will be easy to sell.

By the way, those bows are often advertized as youth bows, but they are just fine for adults. I bought a Mission Craze for myself, and I am very happy with it. I doubt if I will ever buy another bow. I currently have it set at 47 pounds of draw weight, and I just might keep it there, though it will go as high as 70 pounds if I want.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Go to an archery shop and look at the bows they have on consignment. Often there are some good buys and you also have the advantage of working with a shop pro who can steer you in a good direction as far as draw length, etc. You can also shoot the bow while there and see what you think of it. I think most shops sell bows on consignment. 

After you pickup a bow, go shoot in a winter 3-d league. Spot leagues can be okay, but extremely boring and the competition can get too serious for my liking. Go shoot for fun and learn how to do things. You will make a lot of good friends and will gain a ton of knowledge from other folks who love the sport and enjoy helping newbies.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind is that you spend as much or more on accessories than you can on the actual bow. You can buy a ready-to-shoot package with all the accessories, but those accessories are generally on the cheap end, and you may end up upgrading anyway. 

The good thing about used bows is you can sometimes find something with top-of-the-line accessories for the price of a bare bow... something to look out for. 

Another tip is that you usually pay $300 for the first 300 fps. Prices seem to go up $100 for every 4-10 fps increase from there. It's kind of ridiculous. So if you don't care if your bow shoots 310 vs. 314, I wouldn't spend the extra money, but that's just me.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone know much about the Bear Effect RTH?


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm just going to say that the Diamond Edge, or what ever they are calling it now, does me rather well. Anything can be changed on it with just a handful allen wrench, minus getting a new string. The poundage can be changed any where from about 30-60lbs and the draw length can be changed between, I believe around 20-30 inches. I set up a nice fall away rest which I've really come to love. Honestly, it does better with the full 32 inch arrows rather than any cut size I've managed, which I suppose is strange, seeing as i have a 28 inch draw. I've always been told that you should have them cut to around 2 inches past your draw. But I'm not complaining.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm going to say somthing different..... Get used to disappointment. And the sweet taste of success!! Archery is in my minds eye a mans game! Practice.... Practice... And more practice... Target panic, crappy groups, fading left or right, that one arrow that won't go where placed! Then comes the hunt. Of busted game, and them busting you. The shot that didn't go as planned to all the stars and moon lining up just right! That's when the sweet taste feels so dang good! If you can handle that then game on!!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

A good beginner bow you might want to check is the Hoyt charger. It's a bow I wouldn't hesitate to hunt with. Archery has been the most fun and the most punishing hunt I've done but I would never turn back now.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

stuckduck said:


> I'm going to say somthing different..... Get used to disappointment. And the sweet taste of success!! Archery is in my minds eye a mans game! Practice.... Practice... And more practice... Target panic, crappy groups, fading left or right, that one arrow that won't go where placed! Then comes the hunt. Of busted game, and them busting you. The shot that didn't go as planned to all the stars and moon lining up just right! That's when the sweet taste feels so dang good! If you can handle that then game on!!


Muzzleloader isn't far off.. You have a slight advantage on distance, but it seems like most bucks that aren't youngins are smart enough to stay far away. Stalked the biggest buck I have seen in public grounds this year and was a ridge away, dropping behind it, wind was good... Somehow that dang thing was always 350+ yards away. Not nervous or running. But just seemed wise and smart.

I can handle it. For me now days the deer is all about the chase. I want to feel that insane accomplished feeling. Like after all the work and prep you win the superbowl.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

*get a hoyt charger*

I got a charger in the spring. Amazing bow for the price. It shoots almost as good as a $1000 bow. I shoot 309fps with the charger and my buddies hoyt spider shoots at 315. An extra 6fps is not worth the xtra 500 bucks. Both bows are 30 inch draw and 70lb pull.

I will admit that the spyder felt a little smoother on the draw. Pull back on some bows and see how they make you feel. The charger had me sold because the performance to price ratio was great.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well,

The nice thing I am coming across right now is that bows are going on clearance. Mainly have seen Bear Effect, Method, and Domains. 

I missed a heck of a deal that Cabela's had this weekend on a PSE, but want to take time to shoot some of these. Eyeing Black Friday for purchase date.

Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

If I can just add one thing. Don't think that you have to have some manly man 70 pound bow. 60 pounds is sooo much nicer to pull and with the bows they are making now, 60 pounds will provide you with PLENTY of juice to get the job done. Heck, when I see what my wife's modest little Bear Home wrecker with a 25 inch DL and 50 lb. DW does to deer I just get a chuckle out of the he-man setups so many guys seem to be shooting now. My bow has 60-70 lb limbs, but if I could do it all over again I would get one with 50-60 lb limbs. My next bow will be a 60 pounder.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

I would rather buy a decent bow naked around 250-500 dollars and get the nice sight,rest,release arrows ect. . . And have it built on the spot. I bought the ready to shoot package bear legion. Since I have replaced everything with what works best for me. Either way when it's all said and done your wallet will feel it. But worth the initial investment. This is my second bow. my first bow was considered cheap but I had it deadly by the time hunting season came. Deadly she was


----------

